# I used this as hoof trimmer



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I was going to buy a hoof trimmer, but found something in my husbands carpet tools that worked so slick I just had to share.

It is a tackstrip cutter. 









The blade is replaceable with a standard utility blade.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

OK, While these tackstrip cutters cut pretty slick with a new sharp blade. I do find that they are difficult to get the center area of the hoof. Too flat and wide. 

So I decided to buy hoof trimmers. hmmmmmm! 
Now I need to know what brand is best? Saboten or Zenport?

Bo
th are orange handled. Both are teflon coated. Both are carbon steel. 
I usually find a comparison website. but can not fine one on these.
Comments? Thank you. R.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

OK, I just happened to be at our local feed store/garden store.
and they had both. 

the sorbaten are the more stout ones used for trimming
goats feet. the Zenports are used more for roses.

In photos you can not see the difference. But it is obvious
looking at them first hand. 

I am sure I would of gotten that same info from the others if they had not been busy with rendy.

R.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Yep...Sabotens are the ones most people use. Sorry for the delayed reply.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

I ended up buying one at Grange. Cost more than yours.
But I needed it like "NOW".


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

well, you do what ya gotta do...lol


----------

